# Newly Bought Pigeons



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello Guys. So I bought this 2 new pigeons one male and one female along with their two eggs and of course , they're a pair. my problems are the MALE does not incubate the eggs and only the female does. I think he does not recognize her as her paire because they have been relocated? and also they wont eat. Both of them. They didnt eat for 1 and a half day now so Im really worried . and also one more thing , when the hen leaves the nest , she doesnt go back and incubate  I have to put her back again for her to incubate  PLEASE help  Im new to pigeons. THANKS!

PS. I put tape on their wings so they wont be able to fly back home.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

you brought them along with their eggs???? 
i think you should toss the eggs....they are already stressed from a new surrounding, so they will not incubate the eggs....just toss the eggs and give them time to settle...!!!!


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

one of the eggs hatched today  but it was killed by ants


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

good news with bad news!!!! ......thats really bad....
do you get their a chalk for ants...?? mortein??
just draw line in the way of ants and they wont return until the line is visible!!!


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

I already did.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

It's really hard in pigeons to be relocated. 9 times out if ten, they'll toss the eggs and abandon the squabs if they are moved while setting.

Chin up though, hon. They'll be settled in by next clutch and you won't have the same trouble.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would love to see your new birds.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Should never be relocated while breeding, disturbs the whole process, they will abandon the eggs or even the squabs if too small. Surprised to see what the breeders do . How could they sell when the babies were about to hatch. they don't really care for poor birds and the chicks end up dying. Sad to see such situation. May be the second one is about to hatch, make sure hen gets feed round the clock if she is the only one taking care of it. You can hand feed when a week old to share the responsibility of a single mother, it can be hard for her to raise alone. Also protect them from ants and any such thing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, the person who gave them to you didn't care much for his birds unfortunately. 
How did ants get the poor little thing? What a terrible way to die. You must keep the ants out. Where are they kept? In a cage or loft? Can we see pictures of where you keep them please.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Actually i have another pair who only laid one egg which is really weird  So what I did was , I gave them the second egg that was about to hatch. It hatched last night and was not killed by ants  but .... I dont know if they will feed the poor squab  their original egg is about 4 days old . I just don't know what to do


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Well , the nest was dirty due to their poop (atleast thats the only possible reason I know) This happened for the second time actually  Sure I'll send some pictures


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> Actually i have another pair who only laid one egg which is really weird  So what I did was , I gave them the second egg that was about to hatch. It hatched last night and was not killed by ants  but .... I dont know if they will feed the poor squab  their original egg is about 4 days old . I just don't know what to do


That's actually very wrong time to shift the egg because those foster parents aren't going to have crop milk for him . When your hen was sitting on the egg, there was no need to shift, give him to his original mother and see if she feeds him. Or you will have to feed him else he will die for sure. Terrible situation for little guy.
Edit: eggs are shifted under foster parents when they are laid almost at same time or within a day or two so to hatch all together.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Actually I cleaned the nest because of the ants and the mother did not incubate anymore  even if I did not remake the nest , the squab will surely die because of the ants. It was the only choice I had. Will the hen still feed him even though there is no nest?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Keep the twigs i. e nesting material at the same spot and then keep the baby there. And leave the hen, though it should hatch before her eyes but see what she does because she has crop milk, she may feed. How many hours have been after hatch?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

23 I think


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pls go to www.pigeonrescue.co.uk and check caring for a baby pigeon section and read how and what to feed. You can feed him by your own. Keep him warm and feed him if she doesn't feed. There are ongoing thread in which people are feeding babies even one is from day 1 , I will search and paste the link for you here. Try first with your hen with keeping enough nesting material at the place and tell us how it goes. Do it as soon as possible, he needs to be fed immediately.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> 23 I think


It's high time, if you don't intervene soon, he is gonna die. Use plastic bag method (which is easily available everywhere for now) and check from the "what to feed" section from the link I have given and feed him asap whatever is available to you right now from the alternatives . You can buy baby food afterwards. I would feed him asap to save his life.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is that thread link and the baby is doing well:
www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/maximus-6-day-old-baby-pigeon-77642.html

Also to give him strength and hydration, dip your finger in warm sugar water and put at side of his beak and let him suck. After this feed him if hen doesn't feed. 
Have you tried keeping him near her at the same spot?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The poster isn't going to be able to raise a baby from day one. If one or the other of the hens will feed the baby, then give it to that hen. Better there then with poster trying to do it. And stop switching things around on them. Leave them alone. Get rid of the ants and take care of those birds. If this one dies, then you have killed 2 by not keeping them safe.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hoping for an update. Is the chick getting fed by a mom, or are you feeding him? Am hoping for the best. Sorry the person who gave you the birds was irresponsible. Hope things go well with your birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of where you keep the birds?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

How many days can a squab survive without being fed ? It's already the 2nd day today and he's still okay


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll send pictures once I'm not busy. I'm still busy at school. Thank you for all your feedbacks!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is he being fed by mother? He should be fed within maximum 24 hours. How do you think he is fine? A little baby without food can't be fine but starving.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where is he and who is feeding him? Did you put him back with his real Mom?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Is he being fed by mother? He should be fed within maximum 24 hours. How do you think he is fine? A little baby without food can't be fine but starving.


I can't really tell cause I'm away from 7am and goes home at 7p.m so I dont know. everytime I go to check on him, he is fine and still moving  Its already been 2days now and hes still fine.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Where is he and who is feeding him? Did you put him back with his real Mom?


Hes still with the foster parents I did not put him back in his original parents though hes doing fine


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

The Foster Parents have been mating for about three weeks and only laid one egg after three weeks. I waited for the second egg but there were no sign of it. So I think by that time both of them already produced crop milk? i'm not sure though  how else would the poor squab survive? What does crop milk look like? Is it like the yellow substance? Both of the foster parents have those if thats the crop milk


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

see if the babies crop [chest area] is full???.....there's no way foster parents could have crop milk...if its been only 4-5 days of incubation!!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please see if the baby has a full crop. If not he needs to be fed asap.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> The Foster Parents have been mating for about three weeks and only laid one egg after three weeks. I waited for the second egg but there were no sign of it. So I think by that time both of them already produced crop milk? i'm not sure though  how else would the poor squab survive? What does crop milk look like? Is it like the yellow substance? Both of the foster parents have those if thats the crop milk


If he is alive yet that means he is being fed. Are you keeping him with foster parents? 
He is lucky and exceptional if he is alive with foster parents.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Ill check his crop tomorrow


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes. Im keeping him with his foster parents.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is he with foster parents or original mother?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> Yes. Im keeping him with his foster parents.


Dont know what is he getting. Well, keep us updated on this strange thread.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

If he is not getting fed , It would be his 3rd day tomorrow . Would chick pellet be enough?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll be able to post a picture tomorrow. Should I put him in my palm?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Chick pellet for parents or for baby?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> I'll be able to post a picture tomorrow. Should I put him in my palm?


Why to put him in Palm? Don't drop him please. Let him be where he is.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

for baby  is it possible?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh okay  Ill take pictures of the parents as well


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> for baby  is it possible?


If he is being fed, no need to intervene. If not, then go to the link I pasted earlier and see in what to feed and how to feed. Chick pellets are also an option there. 
I am not sure if you can feed him tho, because you haven't shown any interest in feeding him yet 

Better to just leave him, if he is being fed.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

I have the pictures but I can't seem to upload


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

I checked his crop today. It's a bit full  about 60 out of 100  Is that okay? He is going to beo 3 day old later  how else would he survive?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> I have the pictures but I can't seem to upload


Why? What is the problem in uploading? Can you send them at my email id?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> I checked his crop today. It's a bit full  about 60 out of 100  Is that okay? He is going to beo 3 day old later  how else would he survive?


Of course he is being fed. If you can share the pics we could know how much.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

20150909_063827


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

20150909_063827


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not able to see if you posted any pics 
May be someone else is able to see....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

you are doing it wrong darrehl....click on the 'go advanced' in the reply box....and then click on manage attachments, then chose the photos and upload


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

See?What do you guys think?


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

hard to tell in that pic. he must be getting something, I just hope he is getting enough. be careful about moving him so much from one pair to another, then taking him out from whoever is feeding him. there has already been so much stress with the move, I fear that at some point this is all going to be to much for them and that poor little guy will pay the price. he is still small. do you see mom/foster whatever with him to keep him warm? that would be a good indicator if a new mom has accepted him. you mentioned you have other pairs with eggs. you know pigeons are prolific breeders right? at this rate it won't be long before you are swimming in pigeons. what are your plans for them? be careful about disturbing that baby! don't over stress already stressed birds with so much change all at once. they need time to settle.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Need a better pic. Your hand is in the way in that one and can't really tell how full crop is.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll be posting another pic. today


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

this is him with his father being kept warm .. Well his crop is very full today


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to see the pics. If he is under foster father, that's really good that they adopted him so well. Let them raise the chick. 
Now the next tesk will be when their young one hatches, hope they do not abandon him being very small in comparison of this one or I even doubt if they abandon the egg in between the incubation process.

Well, I still have a little doubt about foster parents because they don't have crop milk at this stage of 4-5 days after laying. Hope the next one doesn't suffer because of this all and this one too makes it.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah. I don't really understand  but as I already stated , the foster parents have been mating for about 3weeks but only laid an egg. Correct me if Im wrong , is crop milk only available after laying?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Its been 7days now since the egg has been laid, and there's no sing of any BLACK THING in the middle


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes parents start to produce crop milk when the eggs are near to hatch. 
You don't see black thing in middle, you see lot of red veins while you candle the egg at this point of time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crop milk is available when the eggs are ready to hatch.


----------

